# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch Tết 2012 đi Thượng Hải - Hàng Châu - Tô Châu - Bắc Kinh

## nguyenhaonsc

Tham quan chùa Ngọc Phật, Quảng Trường Nhân Dân, cầu Nam Phố, kiến trúc của khu đô thị mới Phố Đông ngắm các toà nhà cao tầng, bến Thượng Hải, tháp truyền hình Minh Châu Đông Phương.

HH – QT 30: HÀ NỘI - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU - BẮC KINH

Lịch trình: 7 ngày 6 đêm, bay VN


Ngày 1: HÀ NỘI - THƯỢNG HẢI – HÀNG CHÂU(Ăn trưa máy bay, chiều)

08h15’: Xe và HDV công ty Hoàn Hảo Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi sân bay,làm thủ đáp chuyến bay VN 912 (11h15’ – 15h15’) đi Thượng Hải. Đến Thượng Hải, xe đưa quý khách đi Hàng Châu. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


Ngày 2: HÀNG CHÂU - TÔ CHÂU (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách đi du thuyển ngắm cảnh Tây Hồ: Tam

Đàn Ấn Nguyệt, Bạch đê, Tô đê thăm Miếu Nhạc Phi, Trà Hoa Viên, Hoa Cảng Quan Ngư, Tháp Lục Ho, Sông Tiền Đường.. Ăn trưa, chiều xe đưa quý khách đi Tô Châu. Ăn tối, Quý khách tự do khám phá thành phố Tô Châu.Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


Ngày 3: TÔ CHÂU - THƯỢNG HẢI (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

Quý khách ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi thăm quan thăm Hàn Sơn Tự một ngôi chùa cổ nổi tiếng của Trung Quốc, tham quan Công ty ấm Tử Sa nổi tiếng Trung Quốc. Sư Tử Viên một lâm viên điển hình của vùng Giang Nam. Ăn trưa, tìm hiểu văn hoá tơ lụa của vùng Hoa Nam. Xe đưa quý khách về lại Thượng Hải. Tới Thượng Hải qúy khách thăm quan Miếu Thành Hoàng. Đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


Ngày 4: THƯỢNG HẢI – BẮC KINH(Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tham quan chùa Ngọc Phật, Quảng Trường Nhân Dân, cầu Nam Phố, kiến trúc của khu đô thị mới Phố Đông ngắm các toà nhà cao tầng, bến Thượng Hải, tháp truyền hình Minh Châu Đông Phương (không lên tháp)- một tháp cao nhất Châu Á đứng thứ 3 trên thế giới. Ăn trưa, tự do mua sắm tại phố Nam Kinh. Ăn tối. Xe đưa quý khách ra ga, đáp chuyến tàu 22h10 đi Bắc Kinh. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.


Ngày 5: BẮC KINH (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

Quý khách ăn sáng trên tàu. Tàu đến ga Bắc Kinh, quý khách ăn trưa, xe đưa đoàn tham quan Thiên An Môn - trung tâm chính trị của Trung Quốc với Đại Lễ Đường, Nhà kỷ niệm Mao Chủ Tịch, tượng đài anh hùng liệt sĩ, thăm Cố Cung (Tử Cấm Thành) - với 9999 gian điện nguy nga tráng lệ - cung điện của 2 triều đại nhà Minh – nhà Thanh. Ăn trưa, tham quan Di Hoà Viên - một viện hàn lâm Hoàng gia điển hình và lớn nhất thế giới với Cung Từ Hy, tháp Dâng Hương, Vạn Thọ đường, Hồ Côn Minh . Ăn tối, xem biểu diễn xiếc. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


Ngày 6: BẮC KINH (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn tham quan Vạn Lý Trường Thành - một kỳ quan duy nhất có thể nhìn thấy từ vệ tinh, tham quan Thập Tam Lăng (Trường Lăng) - lăng tẩm của các vua chúa đời Minh, thưởng thức món vịt quay Bắc Kinh, thăm xí nghiệp bào chế thuốc Bắc Đồng Nhân Đường, cơ sở sản xuất đồng Cảnh Thái Lam. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


Ngày 7: BẮC KINH – HÀ NỘI(Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều máy bay)

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tự do mua sắm trên phố Vương Phủ Tỉnh. Ăn trưa, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN 901 (15h45’ – 18h20’) về Hà Nội. Xe đón quý khách về điểm hẹn, kết thúc chương trình, tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.


GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH:  USD

(Áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên )


Dịch vụ bao gồm:

- Ô tô điều hoà vận chuyển theo chương trình

- Vé máy bay, thuế sân bay các chặng

- Khách sạn 3 sao, phòng đôi

- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình

- Vé tàu nằm mềm khoang 6, điều hoà

- Vé thắng cảnh các điểm trong chương trình (vào cửa một lần)

- Các bữa ăn kiểu Trung Quốc

- Bảo hiểm du lịch

- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt

- Thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh/ Phí kiểm dịch/ Lệ phí Cửa Khẩu

Không Bao gồm:

- Hộ chiếu, hành lý quá cước, phòng ngủ đơn, đồ uống, típ cho HDV và lái xe, chi phí

cá nhân khác không bao gồm trong chương trình

Thủ tục đăng ký : Hộ chiếu và 02 ảnh 4 x 6 nền trắng 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành.

Lưu ý: Thứ tự các điểm thăm quan có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm trong chương trình.

Lh: Hoan Hao Travel
Tel: 0466848318 - 0906404986

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin du lich tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin tour 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

thong tin tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour tet 2012 Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch l

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lich hoan hao Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

du lịch hoàn hảo Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

tour du lịch thượng hải Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lịch

----------


## nguyenhaonsc

đi trung quốc Du lịch trung quốc, du lịch singapore, du lịch thái lan, du lịch malaysia, du lịch campuchia, du lịch lào, du lịch bắc kinh, du lịch thượng hải, du lịch quảng châu, du lịch trong nước, du lịch quốc tế, du lịch nha trang, du lịch sapa, Nam ninh, du lị

----------

